# C2Motorsports 2.5L QuickFlow: Waterfest RELEASE



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Since we are being bombarded with the *WHAT IS *NEW*, WHAT IS *NEW**.....? 
We thought we would share our recently completed 2.5L QuickFlow short runner intake. This will be installed and displayed on our C2 NA CAM test car, which will be in our booth.
*C2's To Do List for Waterfest:*
Dyno C2 NA Software w/CAM
Dyno C2 NA Software w/CAM and w/header
Dyno C2 NA Software w/CAM, w/header and w/QuickFlow




_Modified by C2Motorsports at 12:14 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L QuickFlow: Waterfest RELEASE (C2Motorsports)*

Any performance gains on a NA car? Software take care of the intake flap motor?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L QuickFlow: Waterfest RELEASE (einvolk)*

there is NO flapper motor on a 2.5L.
can't wait to install it on our test car! looks killer!


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

hope all goes well I can have this thing on my NA beast


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L QuickFlow: Waterfest RELEASE (C2Motorsports)*

Would this work in conjunction with aftermarket SRI like one from Evolution? Any other details or do we need to wait for WF? 
Won't be able to make it ... too far a drive for me


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L QuickFlow: Waterfest RELEASE (C2Motorsports)*

awesome!!!
chris, did you get my last e-mail?


----------



## Piltro (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L QuickFlow: Waterfest RELEASE (C2Motorsports)*

Wow








It look very nice ! Can't wait to see the #'s


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L QuickFlow: Waterfest RELEASE (Piltro)*

Pricing?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlyingIan* »_Pricing?


Not available at this time.


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

you just made my day that bad boy and your cams are on my to do list for sure...looks like a road trip from ATL to KY is in my future...you guys make me very happy i chose a 2.5...thanks on a side note will this plus the cams require bigger injectors?>


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (youngkal)*

yum yum!


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L QuickFlow: Waterfest RELEASE (C2Motorsports)*

C2, you never sieze to amaze me..
you keep my wallet close to empty








Can't wait on the dyno #'s with the quick flow, thats my next purchase +CAMs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Turbonix at 3:25 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L QuickFlow: Waterfest RELEASE (C2Motorsports)*

What sort of gains do you usually expect from an application like this on an NA engine?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L QuickFlow: Waterfest RELEASE (C2Motorsports)*

oh wow what a nice piece. Im so glad C2 is showing such great support for the 2.5 community I just hope a few years from now these parts are still available just in case it takes me that long to purchase them. It will be nice to see this first hand in a week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

Does this maintain compatibility with currently available intakes?
--Matt


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattkosem* »_Does this maintain compatibility with currently available intakes?
--Matt


Our DESIGN took into consideration of the TB in the stock location. I would surmise that since INTAKES are also based on OEM TB location.......there should not be an issue with our QuickFlow and aftermarket intakes.
**QuickFlow was designed to integrate into our Turbo System without redoing the plumbing**
C2


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Any pics of the inside of the plenum? what is the reason for the angled 5th runner? Looks very well built.


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L QuickFlow: Waterfest RELEASE (veedubb87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubb87* »_What sort of gains do you usually expect from an application like this on an NA engine?

Still wondering this as well, aren't these intakes typically for turbo setups?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L QuickFlow: Waterfest RELEASE (einvolk)*

they can help in both NA and turbo app.
we will be doing our best to dyno the short runner intake setup this week and hope to have answers before waterfest.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*

the fifth runner is probably on an angle to allow the TB to be in the OEM location


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It would be nice to see some individual runner flow numbers along with those dyno plots.


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*

I'm 100% sure it will be up to all of C2's great high quality standards and one of the only ones to be on the market. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To quality and good fabrication.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (elitist)*

VERY nice looking piece of equipment.







I am also curious to see how well this plays with the cams and intake.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Slipstream)*

i can almost hear the grunt from all that air....


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L QuickFlow: Waterfest RELEASE (C2Motorsports)*

Looks cool, was the flange done inhouse or sourced? Looks very similar to another tuners.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_Looks cool, was the flange done inhouse or sourced? Looks very similar to another tuners.


That particular flange was supplied to us, and is not of our design.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
That particular flange was supplied to us, and is not of our design.

cool, care to share the supplier? 
If not, cool, but can you tell me if the flange uses the oem o-ring design or do you supply a gasket?
regardless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
cool, care to share the supplier? 
If not, cool, but can you tell me if the flange uses the oem o-ring design or do you supply a gasket?
regardless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


The supplier would like to remain anonymous, and I will respect his request.
The flange does not use the OEM O-Ring.
SRI uses standard commercially available O-Rings.
This was an SRI that we fabricated around the supplied flange. C2Motorsports production QuickFlow, although it will appear similar, will incorporate a few different features. Several years ago, we had designed a 2.5 head flange in CAD and we will be using that design when it comes to production. We will also be using an O-Ring for the TB, as we do on our 24V and R32 QuickFlows. C2 will offer complete 2.5 QuickFlows for sale, along with the individual DIY parts for those who want to fabricate their own manifolds.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
The supplier would like to remain anonymous, and I will respect his request.
The flange does not use the OEM O-Ring.
SRI uses standard commercially available O-Rings.


Fair enough

_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
C2 will offer complete 2.5 QuickFlows for sale, along with the individual DIY parts for those who want to *fabricate their own manifolds.*


Dunno if your flange will have the milled injector bungs, like the one pictured, but would love to see this on yours.
props for the great 2.5 support and sharing the info.


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L QuickFlow: Waterfest RELEASE (C2Motorsports)*

Will this be available for sale at Waterfest or display only?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *einvolk* »_Will this be available for sale at Waterfest or display only?


Display Only
*there are some revisions and part changes that we will make for production. Results/Appearance/Etc. will remain the same, just some minor modifications to aid in production
C2


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Display Only
*there are some revisions and part changes that we will make for production. Results/Appearance/Etc. will remain the same, just some minor modifications to aid in production
C2

But I wanted to give you money


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (einvolk)*

ohhh, its very pretty...and sitting next to my desk ready for install and pictures then dyno later today and tomorrow


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *einvolk* »_
But I wanted to give you money










Tell you what, since we are the giving type....if you come by the booth at Waterfest, and have a "pimp roll" that is weighing you down, I will do my best to help










_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_ohhh, its very pretty...and sitting next to my desk ready for install and pictures then dyno later today and tomorrow










Ahhhh, think how much better it will perform ON THE CAR


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

dyno at 11 for final cam power test....
sri after that...
sri dyno later this week....


----------



## Piltro (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Did you had the chance to jump on the dyno ??
I'm interest to see what kind of numbers you put down with the cam/software mod


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Piltro)*

not yet...just doing the install now. hope to have it complete tomorrow...


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_not yet...just doing the install now. hope to have it complete tomorrow...

installed pics!!!!! ASAP!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

















more to come...and more shiney parts too!


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

oh my... it's beautiful!! You guys gonna have a video of the dyno or a sound clip too?








Way to step up the 2.5 game fellas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_








more to come...and more shiney parts too!

what's that shiney part in the background??


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JAK-RBT)*

I hope to.
We are doing this, C2motorsports cam/flash, valvecover/catch can and NLS custom header with NLS down pipeand 2.5'' SS NLS exhaust. BSH intake, hope to have a dyno and video by thursday afternoon.
This car will be at waterfest at the C2 motorsports booth to display that not only is C2 a great turbo and software company, but that they can play hardball with the NA setups as well, joined with a few pieces Nothing Leaves Stock has added to thier great setup.

_Quote, originally posted by *JAK-RBT* »_
what's that shiney part in the background??

full aluminum CNC valve cover made by seamless motorsports for us to test and show off. we will be using this and making a catch can setup for the 2.5L on this car.
as well as hiding some wires and hoses along the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 6:06 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
















more to come...and more shiney parts too!

This gave me goose bumps








cant wait for the release!


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbonix)*

what is the estimated gain on running a sri? how efficient can it be without running cams, intake, exhaust, tune, etc.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

looks REALLY nice with the other shiney things on....
































need to scuff and polish header...not the final look yet


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so as long as it doesn't blow all the low end power I think I'm in love with the level of bling in that engine bay


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

the cam/file added MAJOR low/mid range power...so i think on this it will pull some of that more evenly to mid-high end.
we will see!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

well all thats left to say is hope you break 200whp so those that stay NA can stick it to the FSI guys


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

200 would be nice!! we will see soon


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

that would deserve some sort of award







great work guys


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*

do want!!! have plans to make a catch can set-up for those with OG seamless covers?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_do want!!! have plans to make a catch can set-up for those with OG seamless covers?

not sure. seamless came out with a NEW baffle setup and they are delivering it today for us to fit and test. then we will make a catch can custom for our car.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

well if you want some one to test it out on the old style...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

ok, i'll show you what we make later today or tomorrow!


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_ok, i'll show you what we make later today or tomorrow!









I'm in...


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_well all thats left to say is hope you break 200whp so those that stay NA can stick it to the FSI guys

With those manifolds and cams that run to 7000+, I'm thinking 225 is realistic.


----------



## EvilWabbit (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry to sound dum
What does this product do?
From what i read in this thread, this can be use on a Non turbo car.
Can you explain what it does?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (EvilWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilWabbit* »_Sorry to sound dum
What does this product do?
From what i read in this thread, this can be use on a Non turbo car.
Can you explain what it does?

It replaces your stock intake manifold with this better flowing and less restrictive one


----------



## EvilWabbit (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
It replaces your stock intake manifold with this better flowing and less restrictive one 

can this be use in combination with neuspeed short ram?


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

Where is the dyno (the new one or the one just for the cam and the file)?


----------



## DubRadio (Oct 15, 2003)

*FV-QR*

C2 = sex...
I need to work massive overtime now @ Polk to afford some of these goodies


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (EvilWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilWabbit* »_
can this be use in combination with neuspeed short ram?

I don't see why not


----------



## FritzSpeed41HS (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L QuickFlow: Waterfest RELEASE (C2Motorsports)*

Wicked...cant wait to see dyno results for NA applications...


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L QuickFlow: Waterfest RELEASE (FritzSpeed41HS)*

@ waterfest!


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

its beautiful. is there a dyno yet?


----------



## jawalter1 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (THE KILLER RABBIT)*

nope, supossedly the car wasnt even on a proper tune. i spoke with one o the NLS guys at waterfest and they said in the upcoming weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jawalter1)*

I talked to c2 motorsports at waterfest. They said that the intake manifold added 20 fbs torque at 3k untill redline. They said the cams werent comming out because they still needed to do some modifying to the cams because the gains werent that great from the cams.
Look for the dyno in 2 weeks.


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm not sure if this has been asked yet, but what style cams are you guys building? 
ie low end torque specs, high end hp, etc? Or are you guys building a middle of the road cam that covers both ends of the spectrum and is just an improvement from the stock grind?

I ask because I came from the redblock volvo world where cams were a dime a dozen and there were billions of them. They had one for every application and it made building a car much simpler when you knew where you were looking to make power.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

could i install this on my 2.5 stock?? no intention to turbo it...
does it makes sense?? would there be any future engine issues??
i am a 2009, so no chip yet..! 
so, what am i looking at?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

it says that the cams will be dealer installed only and for 2008 and under. as far as the intake mani. it isnt' available yet for sale! as far as i know if would probably bolt up. but the 09 motors have many differences between 08s so i wouldn't really know for sure! hope this helps!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (TylerO28)*

*cam/file*, they are still in testing stages and but C2 motorsports and NLS are working together on this still. the 1st cam/file setup gain about 25tq in the mid range. jeff and chris are going to look into more options for this and we can't wait for the chance to test run them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*short runner intake,* made the car rev super quick and nice, low end power dropped a bit BUT this is the 1st design that we are both testing. the next design is being worked on shortly and will be install asap for more testing.
thanks to everyone that came out to waterfest and stopped by the booth! it was a good turn out,


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (TylerO28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TylerO28* »_it says that the cams will be dealer installed only 

Whats the deal with this


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (einvolk)*

so they don't have idiots who cant install parts correctly bashing their products when something goes wrong


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_so they don't have idiots who cant install parts correctly bashing their products when something goes wrong









kind of, but would have said it in a nicer way.


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
kind of, but would have said it in a nicer way.









Seems more like a way to force people who don't need an install to pay for one, but hey thats just me. If thats the case, is the install included in the $700?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (einvolk)*

install est is 5 hours plus fluids(coolant and oil change)


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_install est is 5 hours plus fluids(coolant and oil change)

So really the cams cost over a grand


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (einvolk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *einvolk* »_
parts, ecu flash, labor, oil change and coolant cost bit over a grand


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Labor is not optional, therefore the cams cost over a grand.
Really all I'd like to know is why labor isn't optional when taking the cams out of a 2.5 is pretty damn simple.


_Modified by einvolk at 2:38 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i read what the other guy said before,but i want to hear it from you guys..
2009 mkv jetta... would the many work? planning on keeping it NA.(naturally aspirated..)
benefits? would i have future issues?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_i read what the other guy said before,but i want to hear it from you guys..
2009 mkv jetta... would the many work? planning on keeping it NA.(naturally aspirated..)
benefits? would i have future issues?


Yes, the C2 QuickFlow would mount to the '09, but I would also caution you in the fact that there is not '09 specific software available yet, so the benefits to an SRI would not be maximized. At this point, I would encourage you to remain stock until the aftermarket catches up with the '09 cars. 
2009 has a completely different ECU, and has gone to a MAF-less system, so we are all starting from scratch when dealing with this version 2.5.
Chris
c2


----------



## C Dubbin (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a tiptronic so i dont want to turbo it but i do want to NA it could i still do it with the automatic trans with the tuning and everything.
I want to beat mustangs and hondas i hate them both lmao


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (C Dubbin)*

Turbo's been done on a tippy. Go get 'em tiger.


----------



## C Dubbin (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

i JUST DONT WANT TO WASTE THE MONEY ON AN AUTOMATIC. I WILL JUST NA THIS ONE IM GONNA BUY A 5 SPEED I BOUGHT THE 2.5 MOTOR FOR IT LIKE LAST WEEK FOR 300$ AND IT ONLY HAS 20K MILES BUT THE CAR WAS TOTALED FROM THE BACK SO I GOT AN EXTRA MOTOR


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (C Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C Dubbin* »_i JUST DONT WANT TO WASTE THE MONEY ON AN AUTOMATIC. I WILL JUST NA THIS ONE IM GONNA BUY A 5 SPEED I BOUGHT THE 2.5 MOTOR FOR IT LIKE LAST WEEK FOR 300$ AND IT ONLY HAS 20K MILES BUT THE CAR WAS TOTALED FROM THE BACK SO I GOT AN EXTRA MOTOR








WHY ARE YOU YELLING?


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Why do you guys have to do this to a starving college student??!!! Is there a ballpark figure for this beautiful setup (cam, header, sri, software)? And is the dynoed bunny going to have exhaust and downpipe? And for a last request...can you please video tape the dyno runs so we can hear the setup too?


----------



## C Dubbin (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

sry didnt see caps was on till it was to late and to lazy to retype lol


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (C Dubbin)*

Drop that engine in a Mk4


----------



## C Dubbin (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

that was a idea. mabey a mk4 gti but how much work would it really be to drop it in there. Thats the only thing lots of fab work proly.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (C Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C Dubbin* »_that was a idea. mabey a mk4 gti but how much work would it really be to drop it in there. Thats the only thing lots of fab work proly.

No fab work at all, it fits right in. Audi4u has already swapped a 2.5L into his MKIV GTI


----------



## C Dubbin (Jul 7, 2008)

that is awsome i cant wait to get it in order to start


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re:*

Chris,
If you want to add that to the invoice I just asked for it's cool.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

ok... i guess ill have to stay stock... for now..!!
is there a list i could subscribe in order to know the moment it becomes available for 09? i was really going to buy this in a month or so...


----------



## C Dubbin (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thygreyt)*

i have a 06 jetta ready for it but do i need a catch can too?????


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (C Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C Dubbin* »_i have a 06 jetta ready for it but do i need a catch can too?????
only need a catch can for the aftermarket valve covers...


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Piltro (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Any updates on the quickflow intake ??
Thx


----------



## shan15 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (Piltro)*

has the dyno been done yet??


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

unitronic is planning on releasing their software for the 2009 around dic.
would you product work with a unitronic update file??? where can i buy your product???


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

I believe unitronic's product is simply a performance chip, not necessarily related to the changes involved with installing a SRI manifold and/or cams


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yes, unitronic is a company for car re-maping (chip) but they also have files (level 1, 1+, 2, 2+, etc) that are meant to be used to give optimun performance to some of the upgrades. such is the case of the eurojet headers, they work better if you use the uintronic level 2+ file.


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

when is it being released?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

So, I have to ask, why did you slant-cut the plenum at the TB flange, which then necessitated the angled #5 runner? It seems like it would be better to have the flange and runner square to the head...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

as far as i know a new design will be worked on. no ETA yet.
the stant TB flange was made so the TB would be in the factory location and no mods would be needed to have the intake tube fit.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

any news on this release??? when will be available for purchase??


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

patients young grasshoppa


----------



## VWRabbit305 (Oct 13, 2008)

So are these parts available yet and if so are they compatable on my 2009 rabbit?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*

not at the moment. doing some redesigning and testing soon.


----------



## VWRabbit305 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sounds good, any updates with the c2 stage 2 turbo kit being compatable with the 2009's? Ill buy the kit right now ive been waiting to buy it but from what im hearing is theres no software for the 09's. what can i do to get this kit in my 09? im tired of waiting


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*

the software is NOT done for the 09 2.5L yet. not sure when they plan on doing it yet.
i'm 99% sure the kit would fit but the programing will NOt work, sorry....be patient for a bit


----------



## VWRabbit305 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

So when is the software going to catch up? i have a 2009 and want the c2 stage 2 kit and the all the new parts on this page and would buy them all right now. So when can you guys make that happen?


----------



## VWRabbit305 (Oct 13, 2008)

ill even drive to you guys so you can do it to my car.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*

not sure on the date or if there even is a date yet. you'll have to talk to C2 on this


----------



## VWRabbit305 (Oct 13, 2008)

C2 whats up with this date?? When will the software be out for the 09's?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*

C2 is on the road traveling to H20 in OC md.


----------



## VWRabbit305 (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh thanks for the heads up.


----------



## moodyshark88 (May 10, 2008)

subscribed...
really interested in the sri manifold... and pricing... 
does i need tune after sri install or just bolt-on


_Modified by moodyshark88 at 3:35 PM 9-28-2009_


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

hello???
what has happened with the production here???
any pricing info?? release dates??


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

interested!!! update?


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

nothing? anything? what about the cams too? It seems like this is all dying!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it been more than a month and still no updates. no wonder why 2.5ers dont truly mod their cars. there is no support, no atention, no will.

"in order for people to know that the beatles existed, they had to tour the world FOR 2 YEARS!!!" if you want people to buy and to be interested in your product, MAKE IT AVAILIBLE, advertise it. support the plataform.
it trully is disappointing how C2 and EJ let us down.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

I wouldn't sat C2 let us down at all....... Cough Cough.. Turbo Kit... Cough Cough...
These things take time. My car will finally be paid off this coming august. At which time I'm gonna buy a MKII beater and rip my Jetta apart. I'd do it sooner but I'm against paying for something that's just sitting there in the garage all torn apart. So I'll wait and hopefully by then there are more parts out for it to choose from.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok.. they did a turbo kit...
but then again... why stop? why announce cam and quickflow mani, and then sit down..?
again...! the beatles did a 2 year tour... and 40 years latter they can still sell!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

C2 isn't letting anyone down. trust me. the 2.5L is being worked on.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I'm sure they are. And they want things to be perfect when those parts do come out. It's worth the wait.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_I'm sure they are. And they want things to be perfect when those parts do come out. It's worth the wait.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

seriously.. just be patient ppl. C2 knows what they're doing, so let them .


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (ender619)*

^^^^^^ Truth


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

Exactly. Would you want them to release the intake mani or cams without everything being perfect? Then complain about how their crummy product broke your car? Give them time, it takes more work to make something like this than an exhaust system.
Shoot, look how long we had to wait before a decent intake came out, and now we've got at least 3 good choices. Patience is a virtue that everyone can use more of, myself included.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Wally Gorbash)*


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

exactly! BSH CAI all the way


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (ender619)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*









UPDATE: 10.8.09
We first want to start off by saying thank you to the 2.5 community for their support in the products that we are designing for this AWESOME motor. We at C2 are having so much fun finding out what can be made out of the, "Little Engine That Could". Although a lot may consider the 2.5 the baseline motor, we feel that there is quite a bit of hidden potential.
I have been reading the forums and see that there is quite a bit of excitement and anticipation of product. I wanted to take a few moments to update the community on what C2 has going on, and what we are working on for future release.
*QuickFlow*
C2 released the prototype QuickFlow SRI at this year's Waterfest, as it was seen on the NLS NA Monster Project. Although we were happy with the fitment and the appearance, we felt that the performance aspects of the SRI could be improved upon. Our motivation is to create a well-engineered power-proven product that works. We are sensitive to the fact that consumers want to invest in the best products for their cars, and they want that investment to payoff with power. We will be working on the redesign of the Quick Flow and hope to have a new revision available in the next couple of months. Please remember it takes time to design, draw, machine, fabricate, fit, tune, test, re-design, re-fabricate and on and on and on.
*CAMS*
Our CAM development is also an ongoing project and without getting into the boring details....it's A LOT OF WORK. As we are the first company to take on a redesigned CAM, and there is not available BLANKS to start from, the process of design and manufacturing is very tedious. We are dedicated to the CAM product, and we still are very excited about the unleashed power potential. We will continue to keep our nose to the car and will have something to offer in the future.
*Turbo Kits*
We continue to push our Stage 3 car with stock internals to REALLY see how strong these motors are. We are all aware of the reports that they cannot withstand high boost and high hp/tq, but until we see it for ourselves, we cannot make the most informed response. So far, using our Low CR kit, we are pushing the stock bottom end farther than once thought safe. We have installed larger injectors, low CR kit, as well as developing new HI POWER Flash software for this car. 
*Software*
Jeff has installed larger injectors and our PRO.MAF onto our Stage 3 Turbo car. He has been tuning it on a weekly basis. This software will be available not only as an upgrade to our existing Turbo Kits, but will also be available to all 2.5 owners that purchase Hardware Only kits and need software; or for the guy out there that is building their own custom turbo kit. We will continue to be committed to the 2.5 community offering both NA and FI Software.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

speaking of NLS's monster project.....
ongoing development with C2, Final release numbers on the way....just wanted to provide the community with some 7200rpm MUSIC! enjoy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel


_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 11:22 AM 10-8-2009_


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thats what i was taking about..!!!








now you have really made my day..!
i mean... who doesnt love updates?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

Jizz. in. my pants


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

updates?


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_speaking of NLS's monster project.....
ongoing development with C2, Final release numbers on the way....just wanted to provide the community with some 7200rpm MUSIC! enjoy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel


That....is redonkulous. Got a build thread?


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Black)*

nevermind...found it


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

talking about a company that is true to its fan . good job. 
Once again people, P A T I E N C E. Can we have popcorn?










_Modified by eatrach at 1:19 AM 12-16-2009_


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

*munches on hard candy*
I'd be fine with this product even if it did have a little low end loss. As long as you are piling more or equal to HP on the top end. Ease the tires into a POWERFUL powerband. I can't wait for this product to release. I'm ready to finish up my NA build.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yeah i think this is the last piece for my NA build too... besides the cams.. but that wont happen till i get another daily driver.


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm not buying into the cams until there are some real solid numbers. A couple grand for the part and then having to pay for a mechanic to put them in. Unless we are talking 20+WHP gains that is pretty insane.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

if its 20 hp gain i'll sell one of my nut sacks :-D


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_if its 20 hp gain i'll sell one of my nut sacks :-D 

Ummmmm, how many nut sacks do you have? lol


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

after the quickflow ? one








.. or maybe none!


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

oh yeah. Updates? lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

updates???


----------

